# Tufted Titmouse



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Is the plural “titmice”? :lol:

Anyways, havent seen them all summer but today they show up at the feeder. Cute, entertaining and fascinating. They give the chickadee a run for cuteness level at the feeder.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Titmiceses .


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats funny this was mentioned as we had one here today to. First one I have seen in a couple of years. Nut hatches were here today have not seen any of those tis summer


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I enjoy these birds, see lots of them while deer hunting.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Chickadees , tufted mouse , and nut hatches are why I go deer hunting every day. There are lots of back here in the woods and a few hands full of seeds scattered around the blind keeps things hoppin all day.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Martin Looker said:


> Chickadees , tufted mouse , and nut hatches are why I go deer hunting every day. There are lots of back here in the woods and a few hands full of seeds scattered around the blind keeps things hoppin all day.


I’ve had chickadees land on the ground blind window opening right in front of me. Presently, it’s bluejays. Noisey things.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

When I was with my grandson on the youth hunt I did not see one chickadee. Kind of missed them. Had blue jays all over the place. One thing I really like watching is the weasels. Some years I see a couple and then most years none show up


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We have a blind for young kids beside a 
creek and it has a feeder inside. So between the feeder and the creek they have non-stop entertainment. Not often that it is a dull place to set.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Perferator said:


> Is the plural “titmice”? :lol:
> 
> Anyways, havent seen them all summer but today they show up at the feeder. Cute, entertaining and fascinating. They give the chickadee a run for cuteness level at the feeder.


It's "titmeeces" as in "I hate titmeeces to pieces" (not really).
Have had lots of chickadees and nuthatches visiting the blind, but not too many titmeeces.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

PWood said:


> It's "titmeeces" as in "I hate titmeeces to pieces" (not really).
> Have had lots of chickadees and nuthatches visiting the blind, but not too many titmeeces.


Titmouse and Titmeece. No such thing as meeces.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

TK81 said:


> Titmouse and Titmeece. No such thing as meeces.


Let one run up you leg and I bet you change your mind fast. LOL I have had chickadees land on my wool coat before, just sat there on my shoulder and do there thing


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Teach kids patience by putting sunflower seeds in their hand and them sit still while the birds pick them up.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Martin Looker said:


> Teach kids patience by putting sunflower seeds in their hand and them sit still while the birds pick them up.


My youngest grandson does this on our deck. He thinks it is the greatest thing in the world. We had a german shorthair and on nice days she use to lay on the deck by the birdfeeder and I have saw them land on her back. The first time it was really funny as she jumped up and ran in the yard and slide on her back. But she got use to it and would just lay there


----------



## corgi (Apr 2, 2012)

They are now back again at our feeders as well.
Nuthatch









Titmouse









Black Capped Chicadee









Here is a black capped chicadee that hit our window hard
and was unresponsive. My wife did the bird whisperer thing,
and after about 15 minutes recovering, it flew off. That has got 
to be worth two in the bush. Just saying.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Scout 2 said:


> My youngest grandson does this on our deck. He thinks it is the greatest thing in the world. We had a german shorthair and on nice days she use to lay on the deck by the birdfeeder and I have saw them land on her back. The first time it was really funny as she jumped up and ran in the yard and slide on her back. But she got use to it and would just lay there


 Have you seen one pluck a hair from your dog’s back? They have a reputation for that. I have always wanted to see it.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Perferator said:


> Have you seen one pluck a hair from your dog’s back? They have a reputation for that. I have always wanted to see it.


No I have not seen that


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Scout 2 said:


> No I have not seen that


Bird books say they can pluck a hair from a sleeping cat. They line nests with it. Gutsy little things.


----------

